# ViP 211/211K - Video on Demand



## prashp1

Hello. Will Dish Network support Video on Demand on ViP 211/211K? Since it has an external hard drive it is still a DVR. Thanks


----------



## BattleZone

No.


----------



## Michael1

Does it now? No. 

Will it? I don't think anyone knows.


----------



## Jim5506

Dish will not add VOD to the 211/411 because the EHD used is of unknown size.

If Dish reserves 100GB of space for VOD and you connect a 120GB EHD you get less than 20 GB of recording space (more like 5GB because of OS requirements) - this would not result in a very happy camper, and with the minimum EHD size being 50GB, space for both VOD and recordings would be sparse.


----------



## P Smith

Jim5506 said:


> Dish will not add VOD to the 211/411 because the EHD used is of unknown size.
> 
> If Dish reserves 100GB of space for VOD and you connect a 120GB EHD you get less than 20 GB of recording space (more like 5GB because of OS requirements) - this would not result in a very happy camper, and with the minimum EHD size being 50GB, space for both VOD and recordings would be sparse.


It shouldn't be that dumb. 
Any programmer would check disk space/size and could make more appropriate decision and would inform a customer why it cannot be done now and what he/she should do to get the feature.


----------

